# Wasabi Pea Gnocchi



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I love wasabi and found Wasabi Peas ... freeze dried peas coated with a hot wasabi coating.

Just for the fun of it, I was playing on AllRecipes.com and found a Wasabi Pea Gnocchi

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Wasabi-Pea-Gnocchi/Detail.aspx

What is Gnocchi? It is a potato-based Italian dish. Very yummy.

Why am I posting this here? Because I want a way to remember it and make it later! :flower:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I frikkin love wasabi peas, I bought them in bulk, I ate a lot of them. 
I have been taking a break from them, but never thought of using them for cooking. Of course, I have used wasabi powder a bit.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

cowboyhermit said:


> I frikkin love wasabi peas, I bought them in bulk, I ate a lot of them.
> I have been taking a break from them, but never thought of using them for cooking. Of course, I have used wasabi powder a bit.


I love them because they are filling, low calorie, taste awesome too! :factor10: :factor10: :factor10:

I found some wasabi powder and wanted to find some recipes for it. That is how I found that gnocchi recipe on AllRecipes.com .. artydance:


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Never had wasabi peas but sounds like a tasty dish!

I've made this gnocchi dish and it's really good too.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/marc-forgione/gnocchi-with-brown-butter-and-sage-recipe.html


----------

